# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  2 ISDN-Modems, 1 Γραμμή και 2 PC

## WestBerlin

Γεια χαρά

1o:
Στο Σπίτι μου έχω δύο πρίζες για Τηλέφωνο με ISDN και θέλω να συνδέσω ένα τηλέφωνο στο ένα δωμάτιο και το δεύτερο στο άλλο δομάτιο. Πρέπει να έχω δύο ISDN Modem ?

2o:
Έχω ADSL Tellas με ένα Crypto Modem και έχει έξοδο μόνο USB. Τι πρέπει να πάρω για να συνδέσω 2 PC. Έχω ένα Router άλλα δεν υποστηρίζει USB

----------


## nnn

Στις πρίζες πάει γραμμή από το Netmod ?

Για το 2 θα χρειαστείς ένα Adsl modem/router με 4 πόρτες ethernet.
Ρίξε μια ματιά για το Alcatel 536,πολύ οικονομικό και καλό.

----------


## WestBerlin

> Στις πρίζες πάει γραμμή από το Netmod ?
> 
> Για το 2 θα χρειαστείς ένα Adsl modem/router με 4 πόρτες ethernet.
> Ρίξε μια ματιά για το Alcatel 536,πολύ οικονομικό και καλό.


Δεν πάει το ISDN Modem στην Πρίζα Τηλεφώνου?

----------


## harrygr

Λέγοντας ISDN Modem νομίζω ότι εννοεί το Netmod...

----------


## WestBerlin

ναι σωστά

----------


## axeman

Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεσαι 2 netmod. Ένα netmod στην είσοδο της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής στο σπιτι και απο τις αναλογικές εξόδους ab1 και ab2 δίνεις σήμα στις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές που θέλεις.

Αν θέλεις να συνδέσεις και το modem/router ταυτόχρονα θα πρεπει να προηγηθεί splitter έτσι ώστε να διαχωρίζει το ADSL απο την ISDN και το netmod θα συνδεθεί στο splitter και μετά θα δώσει σήμα στα τηλέφωνα.

----------

